# Smoker pic



## harvfish (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## fire it up (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice indeed!
Welcome to the site.


----------



## placebo (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice. Do you have pics of the inside you can share also?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 29, 2010)

First off welcome to SMF. Yes thats a really nice rig you have there Harv.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 29, 2010)

pretty cool set up........


----------



## harvfish (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll look for inside pics, but it's cabinets, 4 sinks, freezerless fridge, water heater and counters......and tunes


----------



## campi (Jan 29, 2010)

nice job. i gotta build me one of them!


----------



## seenred (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello Harv, and welcome to the fourms!  Very nice rig.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea we need to see more pictures of this smoke trailer. Both inside and out.


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 1, 2010)

Show off !!!! Might be in need of an upgrade.


----------



## slim (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice....Welcome to the SMF


----------



## jdt (Feb 1, 2010)

nice setup, welcome


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Nice setup, I bet the family loves it. i would. It's all good my friend.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice I have never seen a set up like that before. Maine is beautiful reminds me alot of northern Minnesota.


----------



## gene111 (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice!! Love that setup!!


----------



## denver dave (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Is that a Southern Yankee??? I am looking at one for a possible catering business.


----------



## warthog (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sebago is a great place! Nice post!


----------



## waysideranch (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Nice rig.


----------



## meateater (Feb 1, 2010)

Impressive looking smoker, nice job!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 1, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's "FREE" ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------

